# Ed Parker E-books



## Jeff Harvey (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone know where I could find(or if there are any) E-Books of SGM Parker's books?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 13, 2007)

No clue. I'm still looking for the Zen and the SOCK book too. Found a couple suppliers for both but when I ordered them they were out of stock.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 14, 2007)

Most of Ed Parker's books are way out of print.  I can't imagine there'd be (legal) e-copies floating around.

Sorry I can't give good news.


----------

